

Apache Solr certification now available from Lucid Imagination - badri
http://www.lucidimagination.com/blog/2011/05/12/putting-your-search-skills-to-the-test-lucid-certified-apache-solrlucene-developer-program/

======
fmw
I'm all for contributors to open source projects making money through services
like this, but this kind of post seems less appropriate here. It reeks of
misguided PR, even. I'm sure that publicizing this to an audience that
actually cares about certification would be more effective. Good example code
is the only kind of "certification" that is worth anything in the
hacker/startup community. Who needs a shiny certificate when you have Github?

